# Our herd & 2017 babies



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't really posted much lately. We had a really tough start to our 4 doe kidding season last month, and lost my favorite doe and her triplets to toxemia. The verdict per necropsy, too much baby/not enough room, absolutely nothing else wrong with her - vitamins, calcium, etc. all very good. 
We had another doe due the same day, also a first timer who started with toxemia symptoms! But I really thought twins for her.
We induced her and she kidded 6 days early, triplets! I had to go in and pull out the first two. 
Those kids turn 5 weeks old on Friday! They are spoiled rotten, and have helped heal my heart as well as my families.
1 is a bottle baby, 1 is supplemented, the other is on mom.

We had another doe kid a couple of days later with a nice big single buck.

Then, on Tuesday evening we took in 2 babies from a set of triplets that couldn't stand up to nurse from a hands off hardy herd. Employees couldn't be there around the clock to help them nurse and feared they'd not live through the night so I took them in exchange for some work I did.
a couple of days later, our last doe kidded large twins and needed assistance because her boys had such broad shoulders! She pushed, I pulled. 13-14lbs each.

So it's been chaotic trying to keep up with them all. I don't know how people with large herds do it! We took in 2 orphans last year, but before that we'd only ever had 1 bottle baby, and supplemented a couple of others.
I will admit, they are a lot of work, but they are also a lot of fun. All of the babies are super friendly this year, and we just adore them.

The triplets after they were born, my scale was messed up so we estimate weight to be 5-7lbs.









Bolt 3-19 









Ginger 3-19









Howling Mad Murdock waiting for his bottle lol 









Face







man 3-11 6 days old

Lucy 3-11 5 days old (orphan)









Pepe 3-11 5 days old (Lucy's brother)









B.A. Baracus - 3-11 2 days old









Hannibal Smith 3-11 2 days old (B.A.'s twin)




































Murdock is not the least bit spoiled! 



































































































More pics in the next post


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

These are most recent 4-05-17








































































































































It's so hard to be a baby goat!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our Does....

Wysteria (taken in January)









Luna









Sierra (taken in Jan - mom of the triplets)









Chloe









Harmony - ignoring me today...









Misty - sticking her tongue out at me!









Rosalie









We bought Rosalie a couple of months ago, and she has bonded with Misty who mothers her. It's really adorable, you'd think they were mother & daughter.

However, Misty is pregnant for the first time, and we believe end of May babies.




































Rosalie and Misty belong to my 10yo daughter. 




































Chloe is super curious about those bottle babies...



























Our Buck - Ritz. He'll be a year old next week. I don't have very many pics of him, and need to get some. He did have a rough couple of months this winter after we separated him from the does (yes, he has a buddy). He is doing great now, putting on weight and his whole personality has changed, he's such a joy to be around. We still have our little disagreements which dubbed him the nickname.... Really Ritz? haha...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a whole lot of cuteness!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

All your babies are so chunky and gorgeous!!!  Whenever I look at your photos I remember how badly I need a Boer, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All adorable. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Amazing pictures like normal! I love just looking at the composition, depth of field, quality and the feelings & moods that are set in them


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Just beautiful!! I love hearing how Misty and Rosalie have bonded....too often the 'old' goats beat up on the new goats! Sorry about the losses. Always heartbreaking when things go wrong.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They all look great, and super cute of course! It was a rough start to the kidding season here as well this year, but the happy healthy babies really do make it better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! It's been a crazy year with our herd, hopefully we have a quiet rest of the year! 
Misty is getting more of an udder, and I felt her babies kick for the first time this evening, I wanted to cry lol! I just hope she has a smooth pregnancy. We believe she is due at the very end of May, last heat/breeding. I have all her possible dates written down.

I took some random pics of our buck 5 days ago. He's putting on weight, and looking good. He still needs butt lol. But as long as he doesn't act like one, then I'm okay with that haha!
He's a good boy, very sweet and just wants to be wherever we are at. He's very spoiled to routine, and well, I just really adore him. He turned 1 year old on the 10th. 
He has some wild hair on his rump that sticks straight up, drives me crazy, can't wait until he can get washed and clipped!





































Where ya goin' Mom?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Cute kids and nice does and buck. They are all growing well! Glad to see Ritz putting on some weight for you!
Chloe looks like her Grandsire and half brother in the face, but that bodacious body is all her mama, lol.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

You have beautiful babies and a handsome herd.
I am so happy that after such a rocky start; things smoothed out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Cute kids and nice does and buck. They are all growing well! Glad to see Ritz putting on some weight for you!
> Chloe looks like her Grandsire and half brother in the face, but that bodacious body is all her mama, lol.


Thanks! We love Chloe so much, she's been a great addition to our family ♥ When I sent you the video a while back of James walking her, she hadn't been on a show collar since August, and that's just how she is, very easy going. I do think her and Harmony need to be on a little diet until closer to show season! 
Ritz is doing great, he's calmed down so much and is such a joy to be around. I joke that he is my 2nd teenage son.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

luvmyherd said:


> You have beautiful babies and a handsome herd.
> I am so happy that after such a rocky start; things smoothed out.


Thank You! It has definitely been crazy. I admit, I was ready to have a mental meltdown - It was so stressful I was a mess for a while. Thankfully we had babies to keep me busy, or I think my emotions would have gone off the deep end with losing one of my favorite does and the babies we highly anticipated.
I admit, I feel very, very anxious now, because my daughters doe is due either May 11th or 31st, first timer, and I don't want anything to happen to her. My daughter got to feel the babies kick this evening. It's always such a hopeful, and awesome feeling ♥


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Our best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

OH MY! They are gorgeous! It's obvious how much you love them and how much they love you guys. You take great action shots and some of the poses are breathtaking.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Good gracious, what adorable kids! Bless you for persisting!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any new photos of your kiddos?


----------

